# Can i claim UK and Irish State Pension



## katz (13 Jun 2012)

I am a UK citizen working and living in Ireland for just over 10 years, with 10 years S1 contributions paid. I have 20 years left in my working life and may work several place within Europe over this period. can i claim an Irish state pension and a UK state pension, if so can i pay voluntary contributions to UK pension whilst working/or living in Ireland and can I pay voluntary contributions to Irish state pension whilst working /or living in UK.


----------



## Black Sheep (13 Jun 2012)

You can of course claim pension in both countries provided you have sufficient contributions paid. Don't forget we are looking at many changes in the pension sector over the next 20 years so the information given now may be totally irrelevant in that 20 years

Unless the situation has changed recently in the UK it has always been possible to pay voluntary contribs. in the UK while working in another country.
You could check with the Dept of work and Pensions UK.


The Irish situation does not appear to allow the same benefit.


QUOTE

Voluntary contributions allow you to remain insured once you leave the compulsory PRSI system. You may choose to pay voluntary contributions, provided you meet certain conditions if you: 


are no longer covered by a PRSI scheme on a compulsory basis in Ireland,
are no longer covered by a PRSI scheme on a compulsory or voluntary basis in any other E.U. country,
are under age 66,
satisfy qualifying conditions


----------



## Gervan (6 Aug 2013)

I understand that Irish voluntary Prsi cannot be paid while paying voluntary UK NI contributions, but does anyone know how the year ends interact?

For example, if a voluntary UK contribution is paid 2013/2014 (UK year end 05/04/14) would a voluntary Irish Prsi contribution for 2014 (Jan to Dec) be allowed?


----------

